# Tons of pics from CO (looong)



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

It has been a good while since I've posted on UWN. I have been fishing a few times. I will post a ton of pics if that's alright  The pictures help get through the work week don't they? o-||

The Uncompahgre is where I spend most of my free time. It's close 8)



















Good mix in the river; browns, cuts, and bows. My favor mostly lies with the browns
































































The cutts in the river are Snake River Cutthroat, or so I believe they are. Their coloration tends to be a little dull throughout most of the year. Their underbelly is a rich orange most of the time though. These cutties fight with as much spunk as a lump of moss. Maybe it's because this portion of the river is C&R and they've learned :roll: Anyways, with most being over 18", they do have some size to them.














































This guy had quite the battle scar




























There are plenty of rainbows in the river, but most end up looking like this.










Colored up, but puny. However, there are rumors of toads floating around. I've seen some pictures of bows well over 23" that supposedly came from the Uncompahgre. I was blessed to find this guy. He taped just a hair under 22", but was a fatty. :lol:




























I got a little trigger happy :O•-:

I'm a youth leader at my church here in Montrose. Reading about the Strawberry party got me motivated to start sharing my passion for fishing with our students. I appreciate all you guys who do so much for Utah's youth. I ended up loaning my tube and pontoon to a father and son who were going to fish down in New Mexico. They were appreciative, but I got the tube back with a gash in the bladder :shock: :|   and they say it wasn't them :O•-: ha well that's how it goes sometimes  :evil: . On a positive note, I also have been able to take several students on the river :mrgreen: Love watching kids hook into a fighting brown!

Recently my staff and I took our students, 24 in all, ice fishing. They caught brookies till they were blue in the face. Myself and another staff member drilled holes till we were blue in the face! :lol: It was awesome for the kids. I didn't get many pics and won't post pics of their faces, but teens are starting to catch the fishing bug!!!!




























Again I admire you guys who teach our children and teens how to fish 

Thanks for enduring the long post. I hope to get back to Utah to fish soon.



















Life is short, live it well


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Very Nice! Those are some great looking fish!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Great looking fish from your side of the Rockies. SR Cutts are really neat looking and your hog bow was massive. Congrats. Glad you're still having fun out there.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Man, a iced lake full of brookies and ski-able slopes above, can't ask for much more than that! Nice work on CO. When I 1st read through the report I was hoping to see an ice fishing report from ya. Thanks for sharing all that you do. 

Too bad about the punctured air bladder though.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice fish


----------

